# Using LCD TV as monitor, unsupported mode on screen



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm trying to help a relative with his problem of using a Colby 22" tv as a monitor. He was using it just fine until a hard drive failure. He got a new hard drive and installed Windows 7. The old drive had Vista on. Both are 32 bit versions. Computer is HP Pavilion Slimline s3700f. After the OS installation, the tv/monitor worked briefly then showed the message "unsupported mode" on the screen. He then hooked up a 19" Coby tv for the monitor and it worked perfectly. And, after he had the 19" hooked up, he then unhooked that one and hooked up the 22" and it worked. But, when he restarted the computer, he got the message "unsupported mode". It works in safe mode though. He changed the resolution from there to 1024x768 and it didn't work. Then changed it to 800x600 which also did not work. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the manaual for what resolution the tv supports

a lot only run at this

1360x768


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks, I forwarded your reply to him so he can try it.


----------

